
TSA allows JFK passengers to bypass security checkpoint - edward
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/tsa-jfk-passengers-bypass-security-checkpoint-article-1.2977418
======
makecheck
This really isn’t a problem from a security standpoint because everyone
_expects_ screening; no “bad actor” will count on the possibility of an
abandoned checkpoint. The 11 people who went through simply saw a weird
situation and decided that they wanted to be on their way. Frankly, any
attempt to “find” these people or “identify” them is a waste of time.

The only issue here is managing employees. And sometimes I see _so many TSA
agents_ that I’m _astounded_ there could ever be a case where there aren’t
_enough_ of these people around to keep a checkpoint running.

